# Mini PC News Club



## Jupit3r (Yesterday at 8:34 AM)

This is the thread to publish the latest mini PC news.

*Jan 12th, 2023: Beelink Mini S12 is a mini PC with the Intel Alder Lake-N CPU*







Intel’s Alder Lake-N line of processors are low-cost, low-power chips designed for entry-level PC systems. Many PC makers showcased new products powered by Alder Lake-N processors at CES 2023. Beelink, one of the major players in the mini PC industry, has finally announced their first product to feature the Alder Lake N-series prcoesser：the Mini S12.






The Mini S12 is a 4.25" x 4.01" x 1.54" (115mm*102mm*39mm) small form factor desktop PC powered by the Alder Lake N95 processor, and 8/16GB DDR4-3200 RAM. The mini PC employs a plastic chassis enhanced by deep laser engraving, making it ressistant to scratches. The pattern on the top side also gives the device a rather interesting look.








The Intel Alder Lake-N95 SoC has 4 CPU cores, 4 threads with turbo clock of 3.4GHz, and 6MB L3 smart cache. It is said to deliver over 20% of performance improvement over the Intel Jasper Lake N5105 CPU. While the the processor has a standard TDP of 15W, Beelink will do some re-engineering to improve the TDP of the Mini S12 to 20W.





The Mini S12 features a single SODIMM slot, which supports DDR4-3200MHz RAM of up to 16GB. It also comes with an M.2 2280 slot for PCIe/SATA3 SSD storage (up to 2TB), and a SATA3 interface for a 2.5-inch SATA HDD/SSD (up to 2TB).





Compared to the Mini S mini PC released last year, another upgrade is the cooling mechanism. The Mini S12 sports a large silent CPU fan, a copper heat sink and a dedicated SSD cooling shield, ensuring it to run stably at 20W.







Other features include support for WiFi 5, Bluetooth 4.2 and a set of ports:

1 x Gigabit Ethernet
2 x HDMI 2.0
4 x USB3.2 Type-A
1 x 3.5mm audio
1 x DC power input

The mini PC will be able to drive two 4K/60Hz displays simultaneously. Detailed specifications can be found below.








The Mini S12 will be available for purchase on 10th of Feburary, but Beelink hasn't revealed the price yet.


----------

